# Royal Red Shrimp



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone tried these? They are deep water shrimp from the Gulf. They have a taste that reminds one of spiny lobster. I'm hooked!

Craig


----------



## babetoo (Aug 9, 2011)

never seen them here in california. wish we could get them. i love lobster.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes I've tried them....Way back, I used to pick up a cooler full when traveling in the Pensacola/Destin area...Very nice!!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 10, 2011)

I intend to make them a regular on the menu.

Craig


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 10, 2011)

"Envy" Oh darn why don't I live close enough to the ocean to get fresh seafood!!!!!
I'm so jealous!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 11, 2011)

i've had them here in the northeast, but i didn't know you could get them from the gulf. dw recently had a royal red shrimp cocktail that reminded me of the scene in "the blues brothers'.

it makes sense that since cold water lobsters taste better, cold (deep) water shrimp would follow suit. and since gulf shrimp are the best there is, i can only imagine how good deepwater gulf shrimp would be.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 11, 2011)

I would love to try them. Where are you buying them?


----------



## CraigC (Aug 11, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i've had them here in the northeast, but i didn't know you could get them from the gulf. dw recently had a royal red shrimp cocktail that reminded me of the scene in "the blues brothers'.
> 
> it makes sense that since cold water lobsters taste better, cold (deep) water shrimp would follow suit. and since gulf shrimp are the best there is, i can only imagine how good deepwater gulf shrimp would be.


 
After doing some research on them, appearently they only come from the Gulf. Maybe they only consider them commercially viable from the Gulf?

The only place I've found them here is at Penn Dutch Meats. I picked some up today.

Craig


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2011)

it seems they are mostly commercially fished in the gulf, but you can get them in stonington connecticut and brunswick georgia.

in fact, royal reds are also called stonington reds.

http://seagrant.uconn.edu/publications/magazines/wracklines/fallwinter07/redshrimp.pdf

Inland Seafood: Royal Red Shrimp

the pages are old, but both are still in business.


----------



## Michael K (Aug 13, 2011)

I love Royal Reds! The Lobster Place 212-255-5672( fantastic quality of most everything) in NYC just started carrying them heads on fresh and they ship anywhere. Joe Patti's in Pensicola has them as well heads on or headless and a lot of other great shrimp and seafood in general including Scamp (Bobby Flays favorite fish).


----------



## raider1 (Jun 22, 2013)

just came from gulfshores with some steaming them tonite anyone got a good recipe


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2013)

i'm probably too late, but two of my favourite ways to make shrimp are in a quick tomato basil sauce, and portugese garlic shrimp. i'm running out the door right now. will post recipes later.

and welcome, raider.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 22, 2013)

raider1 said:


> just came from gulfshores with some steaming them tonite anyone got a good recipe


 
The side of the Old Bay can has a great recipe. Just don't over cook them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 22, 2013)

CraigC said:


> The side of the Old Bay can has a great recipe. Just don't over cook them.



+++1


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a bag in the freezer that we picked up on our last foray to Trader Joe's.  They are called "Argentinian Red Shrimp".  Not exactly the gulf of Mexico, so I guess those little buggers have migrated around a bit.  Haven't tried them yet, but they were earmarked for shrimp-and-grits.  Might do them with a lemon-garlic-basil cream sauce.   Decisions, decisions...


----------



## buckytom (Jun 23, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> +++1



wow, my eyes are going bad. with the smaller font size, i thought you said "ewww".

while old bay is a nice seasoning, i find most, almost everyone over does it. i mean caked on old bay. on crabs, on shrimp and so on. 

what the f? 

would anyone dump that much herbs and spices on _anything_  else, especially delicate seafood? 

can  you imagine 1/4 inch thick spreads of herb-ox or bell's seasoning on a turkey or chicken?

just my opinion, of course.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 23, 2013)

buckytom said:


> wow, my eyes are going bad. with the smaller font size, i thought you said "ewww".
> 
> while old bay is a nice seasoning, i find most, almost everyone over does it. i mean caked on old bay. on crabs, on shrimp and so on.
> 
> ...


 
The can says 2 tsp per # of shrimp in the shell. I desolve it in the liquid and pour it over the shrimp. I fire it over high heat and when I get heavy steam from under the lid, I pull the pot off the heat and let it stand for 10 minutes.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 24, 2013)

Craig. We just mentioned this in the other thread. I need to pull the bag my red shrimp were in.  I made some fried shrimp last night and the bag is in the trash.

I am certain they are red shrimp as it says so on the bag. They also have a thicker shell than regular shrimp and they were not as expensive.
I just stumbled across these shrimp at a IGA grocery store in Tryon NC.

Price was right so I bought a bag and they were very good.  I wish I could get them fresh though!


----------

